# Tecumseh off a Toro snowmaster 20



## cskinner89 (Jan 3, 2008)

I just cant get this thing to start... the engine is out and i dont have any spark i took out the magneto and cleaned all the contacts i hooked everything back up and connected an electric drill to it and with the drill at full speed and this little engine chugging as fast as it could i got a few sparks followed by a stream of spark then one more and havn't got another one out of it... I really want this engine to go! i cleaned the plug and carb... I've never messed with a magneto before and am not sure about how any of it works lol i hooked it up to a volt meter and at hand crank speed i get around 2-3volts any help would be great!


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

sounds like it needs to points, if you haven't done points before the main question is, how handy are you with a wrench?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

cskinner;
Here is everything you need to know about magneto ignitions. Disreguard the Outboard caption. Have a good one. Geo

http://assets.fluke.com/appnotes/electricalpower/B0271b_u.pdf


----------



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

I had this problem with my tecumseh , turned out the magnets on the flywheel broke loose. They epoxied them back on but they didn't stay, so they put on another flywheel from an old engine and that solved the problem. :dude:


----------

